# Make a name for yourself ...



## Ice

Wanna have a gangsta name ? Now is the chance to make a name for yourself !! LOL !!! Click here : www.gangstaname.com


----------



## fraser27

lol mine was 'Sweet Cracka Fool' lol


----------



## flamingo

"Rubba-Lipped Rappa"
'
I enjoyed this one...


----------



## fraser27

i like ure best lol


----------



## Daniel1

mine is "Rotten Canadian".......


----------



## fraser27

lol are u even canadian


----------



## Daniel1

nope lol...


----------



## fraser27

ooppps lol!!


----------



## flamingo

Lmao,. My mom's was something along the lines of " Tricky Goat Smuggla" :O


----------



## fraser27

ooo i hope ya mum dnt read wat u put lol


----------



## locojay

lol, my posterior has been dubbed Young Dirty Slim Jimma.


----------



## fraser27

also my other name are;

my taxi driver name is 'Qwìktungja O'Connor';
my mafia name is 'Jackie the Spanker';
my pirate name is 'Pirate Daryl the Infected'
lol and ma mom gangsta name is 'Stupid-ass Stank Ho' lol i hope she dont read this!


----------



## fraser27

locojay said:


> lol, my posterior has been dubbed Young Dirty Slim Jimma.


lol this is fun


----------



## HybridS130

Steamy African?

is that like a cleveland steamer but, out in the bush style?


----------



## Guest

I'm Phat Cracka Fool...
lol

I got a kick out of my taxi driver name: Brrrrr Déng Deêng Déng Mitchell


----------



## fraser27

lol nice taxi driver name


----------



## Guest

I'm "Janky Cracka Fool"...haha....i love it.

Taxi Driver name is: "Cæzharr Crockett".


----------



## fraser27

lol sweet, this is fun


----------



## Ice

My name using Ice : 

Gangsta name : No-pants Ho Slappa
Taxi Driver : Mangumolama McGillicuddy
Pirate : Keel-Haulin' Jake Bonny
Mafia : Al Chainsaw
Significant other Pet name : Hamster Baby


----------



## Ron the handyman

I will make a name for my self: ANY ONE THAT THINKS BEING A GANGSTA IS COOL IS THE LOWEST PEICE OF S**T ON THIS EARTH......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherida

*Haha*

That's fantastic. I came up as "Young Dirty Crack Smoka"!


----------



## Lydia

Tsk tsk Ron, you spelled "piece" wrong.


----------



## Guest

I hate that gangster crap too Ron, but its just for fun. I don't think anyone said being a gangster was cool.


----------



## Guest

^^Like Scuba said, its all fun...just using the name converter thingy on that site. We don't really want to be gangsters (haha atleast I dont)...


----------



## mudskipper26

hahaha mine was Machete Masta Jimmy Jamma


----------



## Ringo

wooow...

My new name is 'Sweet Buddha Balls'


LOL


----------



## Ron the handyman

I before e except after c (What a homer) Hi Lydia long time no read.  R.


----------



## Ron the handyman

OK I did it for fun! ( Two-Time Slim Jimma ) R.


----------



## Christine

Hrmmmm....

Heavy Nutz da Killa


----------



## Buggy

ROFL I can't print mine, it would get me in trouble with the mods.


----------



## Ice

ROFLMAO !! Try me !! Did it start with a "D" and ended with a "K" ?


----------



## goodie

Ron the handyman said:


> I will make a name for my self: ANY ONE THAT THINKS BEING A GANGSTA IS COOL IS THE LOWEST PEICE OF S**T ON THIS EARTH......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WERD! :lol:


----------



## MonknSharona

I can't post mine either... a little vulgar for the boards I think.


----------



## Ron the handyman

goodie said:


> WERD! :lol:


Thank you Thank you R


----------

